# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  RTG klatki piersiowej niepokojący opis

## grysia5

Witam
Jestem tu nowa tak więc mam nadzieję,że piszę do właściwego specjalisty.
Opis RTG klatki piersiowej brzmi: Pola płuc bez zmian ogniskowych. Zacieniony zachyłek przeponowo-śródpiersiowy prawy najprawdopodobniej przez torbiel celomatyczną, zrosty opłucnej lub odcinkowe zwiotczenie prawej kopuły przepony.Poza tym przepona i kąty przeponowo-żebrowe wolne. Sylwetka serca nieco powiększona.Łuk aorty wydłużony.
Lekarz rodzinny, który skierował na RTG już widział wyniki i stwierdził,że to ta torbiel, dał skierowanie do pulmonologa, a tam termin odległy. 
Prosze o wyjaśnienie co to jest ta torbiel,przyczyny jej powstania i jak sie ją leczy.
Będę wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Lekarz diagnozujący wpisał bardzo ogólne pojęcie torbieli,rzadko raczej używane w języku medycznym.Lekarz rodzinny skierował Panią do specjalisty pulmonologa który przeprowadzi lub zleci przeprowadzenie bardziej dokładnego badania.Jakiego,nie wiadomo,ponieważ w celach diagnostycznych stosuje się różne metody.Może to być bronchoskopia,tomografia,biopsja itp.
Torbiel jest to zmiana patologiczna,określana inaczej jako nienowotworowa łagodna zmiana.Bywa wypełniona płynem lub substancją galaretowatą.Leczenie będzie uzależnione od postawienia dokładnej diagnozy.W najgorszym przypadku może to być leczenie operacyjne z usunięciem torbieli z płatem płucnym(w zależności od wielkości torbieli i stanu zaawansowania).

----------


## Lukasz84

OPIS RTG :
" Podkreślony rysunek zrębu w obu dolnych polach płucnych " 

Z góry dziękuję za interpretację.

----------

